# New girl to archery



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to the best archery sight around. I have been into archery for over 20 years and I still learn new stuff here. :welcome:


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Archery talk. I was always told there is never a stupid question just stupid answers.


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

*welcome*

david couldn't have put it any better... there are no stupid questions just stupid answers..
on here you find many people who can help you gain the skills and help you in any way they possibly can.

the main thing is to love and respect your sport and most of all have fun with it.

thanks chad

and good luck


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Klondike (Oct 23, 2006)

kate99 said:


> ...I've realised that archery may be a really good sport to get into when I'm not snowboarding or skydiving!...


Well it's good you found a relaxing hobby for a change. 

Seriously though, welcome to AT. I'm new to the game as well and I've learned a lot from this place.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Cead Mille Failte

100,000 welcomes


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*welcome*

but i have to give you fair warning, taking up this sport might not give you the same amount of time to do the rest of your enjoyments. you'll be to busy with us here and shooting.

speed


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome katie*

elcome to the largest archery sight on the net. Check out the FRQ at top left. Check out the Search at top right. If you don't find some answers there then by all means ask and you will get some answers. There are no strangers in here but there are some strange ones in here. Have fun and by all means Practice Practice Practice . :thumbs_up AC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Kate. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hope you enjoy all the info on here!
Oh by the way did you you read the fine print in the rookie requirements section here?
All new females must post a bikini clad picture upon becoming a member!
:shade:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT i hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy! Stop in at the womens forum and say hello there too! Quite a few of us here now!


----------

